# Kindle store doesn't show prices



## tonysmyth (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey there,

I just recently got a kindle and I love it!  One problem I've been noticing though is that the Kindle store on my actual Kindle doesn't show the prices until you actually click on the book.  Because of this, I have typically been shopping for books on my iphone or on my computer instead.  Do you know if there is a way to switch it so you can see the prices right next to the book on your kindle?  

Thanks!

Tony


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, as I recall, that's the way it works. I always shop on the computer browser or through Calibre. I regard the browser on the Kindle completely unsatisfactory.

Mike


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I really wish Amazon would show pricing when they display the books. Sometimes I just want a free version of a classic novel from the 1800s -- something by Mark Twain, Jules Verne, or Rudyard Kipling, for example.  But there's dozens and dozens of the same ebook, and I'm guessing they've all been created from the same free e-text that was created by Project Gutenberg. If Amazon would show me the price of each edition, I could find the free one much more quickly!

But instead, I solved the problem by shopping for ebooks using my PC's web browser....!


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Browsing for books on the Kindle is a waste of time. Most of the types of books I read don't even appear. I guess it's good in a pinch but then I always have enough books to be read on my Kindle that the pinch will never come. What I would like to see is the price listed in my Wish List for Kindle books since the prices change so often. Even there I have to open each book to see if the price dropped.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just use my phone app to shop and send it to my kindle

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I generally shop via my computer.  Though I have, on occasion, when I know the title, used the Kindle store on Kindle to find out about a book at least -- especially if I'm out and about and someone recommends something to me.  I can find it and get a sample right away so I don't forget to search it out later.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I also browse for books on my computer - the navigation on the Kindle is just too awkward without a touch screen to bother. I browse for books on my pc and when I see something I like, I send the sample to my Kindle. I read the sample later on my Kindle and if I like it, I click "buy now" at the end of the sample.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Nebula7 said:


> Browsing for books on the Kindle is a waste of time. Most of the types of books I read don't even appear. I guess it's good in a pinch but then I always have enough books to be read on my Kindle that the pinch will never come. What I would like to see is the price listed in my Wish List for Kindle books since the prices change so often. Even there I have to open each book to see if the price dropped.


I feel the same way. I only shop from my Kindle if I'm not in front of a PC or if I don't have my cell phone with me (which is very rare). If I'm away from either source, I really wouldn't have the need to shop for a book as I have over 300 books to choose from in my TBR list.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I like to purchase through my desktop as well


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm confused. When I hit the menu button on the K3 it says "Shop in Kindle Store" and if I go there it shows the prices. Where are you all looking? I can also look at book description, reader reviews, other books the author has written, other books people who bought this book bought etc.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

I never browse on the Kindle. The only time I buy via the Kindle is if I know in advance what I want and I'm sure I want to make the purchase, and even then I avoid it in favor of the computer if I can. 

If the next generation is indeed a touch-screen, then I think the shopping will be less cumbersome. Even then, I don't think I would use the store function unless I was in a pinch.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm not a fan of the browser either. I prefer purchasing on the computer. Not sure why they don't show prices, I mean it can't really mess anything up if they showed the prices beside the books.


----------

